

IPhone Users Are Smarter Than Other Smartphone Users - ineov
http://www.ihash.eu/2014/01/iphone-users-smarter-smartphone-users/

======
kracalo
I'm BB user and i didit in 99 seconds.

------
maryant
good one, but actually the smartest was samsung user. his time was 47 seconds.
gooooo samsung :)

------
masa12
150 seconds i`m ashamed. nokia user

